# Track Code



## UPBigBoy (Jan 2, 2012)

The layouts I've had in the past were all code 70 hand laid track; this time around, in a different house I was wondering about hand laying code 83 for the mains and code 70 for the siding and yard. What are your thoughts on this or should I just stay with the code 70?


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

It would be more prototypical to have the main a larger size than sidings or yards. In the end, though, it's your call. Good luck with whatever you choose, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I second 83 on the mains and 70 on the sidings, spurs, and yards.:thumbsup:


----------

